# 같이/같아/으로 보인다



## 82riceballs

HI all,

I was wondering if there's any difference between the following, and if any of these are incorrect constructions:

얘는 김수현*같이 보여요*.
얘는 김수현*같아 보여요*.
얘는 김수현*처럼 보여요*.
얘는 김수현*으로 보여요*.
얘는 김수현 *닮았어요*.
얘는 김수현*처럼 생겼어요*.
얘는 김수현*같이 생겼어요*. 
얘는 김수현*같아 생겼어요*.
They all sound like they mean the same thing... "He looks like Kim Soo-hyun."

Any help would be greatly appreciated- Thanks!!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 얘는 김수현*같아 생겼어요*.


 The last exampe is incorrect. You should say, "~같아요" or "~같아 보여요." The rest are fine and carry the same idea that he looks like Kim Soo-hyun.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks again, Kross!

Also a related question I had-

Once I was at a restaurant with two Koreans and a foreigner. After we finished eating, I said, "It [the food] looked like a lot, but it actually wasn't," and asked how to say that in Korean.

The two Koreans immediately said, 많은 거같이 생겼어 and the foreigner said 많아 보였어... As a native speaker, do you perceive a difference between the two?


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> As a native speaker, do you perceive a difference between the two?


 No, Both mean the same thing that it looked like a lot. Neither of them doesn't clearly include the later part, "but it actually wasn't." So I'd say, "(먹기 전에는) 많아 보였는데, 막상 먹어보니 그렇진 않는 것 같네. "


----------



## 82riceballs

I see, thank you as always!!


----------



## Rance

1)
같이 is 조사 while 같아 is conjugated form of 같아, hence it requires space for 같아.

얘는 김수현*같이 보여요*. (O)
얘는 김수현* 같이 보여요*. (X)

얘는 김수현*같아 보여요*. (X)
얘는 김수현* 같아 보여요*. (O)

Same rule applies for other forms such as 같고 and 같은.

2)
생기다 is used after ~으로/게/이/히/처럼.
As Kross point out, 같아 생기다 is not used.

3)
보이다 sounds more subjective expression than 생기다.

For example, 
"술에 취하니 그 추녀가 그렇게 이뻐 보이더라."  sounds fine.
"술에 취하니 그 추녀가 그렇게 이쁘게 생겼더라." sounds little awkward.

"아빠 생각하면 못 생겼을 줄 알았는데, 엄마가 미인인지 딸들이 예쁘장하게 생겼더라" sounds fine.
"아빠 생각하면 못 생겼을 줄 알았는데, 엄마가 미인인지 딸들이 예쁘장하게 보이더라" sounds little awkward.

Since you are expressing your own opinion and probably seeking for others' opinion on same topic, I prefer
"(먹기 전에는) 많아 보였는데, 막상 먹어보니 그렇진 않는 것 같네." than
"(먹기 전에는) 많게 생겼는데, 막상 먹어보니 그렇진 않는 것 같네."


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks Rance for going into detail!

I guess the difference between 생기다 and 보이다 come from the fact that 생기다 implies a person looks a certain way because he was born that way whereas 보이다 doesn't imply that so simply means "looks that way to me."


----------

